

Revenue Idea for Twitter: $1 per Month to Raise the Limit to 280 Characters - mrb
http://blog.zorinaq.com/?e=65

======
joshguthrie
140 characters would never be enough to convey my disgust towards this idea,
but I do believe this short sentence/tweet will do the trick...

------
jacobwg
All joking aside, that actually sounds like a viable idea... I wonder how
large the adoption would be.

------
vijayr
same way, why not charge $5 per month for facebook? paid users see no ads,
their info would not be sold to anyone etc etc. If 1/8th of the people pay,
that would be around 500 mil per month (assuming 800 mil members).

I don't think either of these ideas would work though.

------
sutterbomb
Will this include a profit share with users for wasting twice their time? ;)

------
sktrdie
Please don't do this.

------
jaequery
i kinda like this idea

------
rorrr
This will break unbelievable amount of software. Worse than Y2K. I vote YES.

I also suggest $1 per month per follower to mute any account.

